# Spawn Log take two Max & Chloe



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

In a couple days I'm going to retry my red Crowntail male Max and my VT female Chloe. I tried them before but no luck so I took them out today and on Thursday I shall try them again. This time I shall try the shock methed.:-D Wish me luck. I shall keep you all up to date.


----------



## Rocketscissors (Aug 27, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Well they are in the tank together. Max has somewhat of a bubblenest going. He is chasing Chloe around and she is flaring and dancing at him, then he will go back to his nest. So far so good.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I use that method with a lot of my own and it works for me  Hopefully it will work for you


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks, yah me to. His nest is popping  kind of sad.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

don't worry that's what happen to my male, just make sure he dances too ;]]


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

just curious but what is the shock method? I think i know but I wanna make sure. Also good luck! I'll be reading along to see how it goes, im excited for you!


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Well nothing happened, so I took them out, put her in her tank and him in his. I will try again. But don't know how soon.


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

I put them together last night for one last try, and woke up to the biggest bubblenest he build so far. I was so proud of him lol . No eggs yet but I'm hoping soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok I hope this is good. He will work on his bubblenest, go find Chloe, they will dance together, she will follow him to his nest. Then he turns into a jerk and will atack her. And then repeats the whole process over again.


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

I just watched them wrap 4 times. No eggs have fallen yet?? Is this normal. I am so excited .


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

she is now dropping eggs.


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Here are some pics of the pair








Chloe








Max
They are still wrapping and the eggs are dropping. He is putting the eggs in the nest like a good dad. I am a proud fish mommy lol . This is the best pic of max I could get sorry.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha I'm excited for you! hope everything works out smoothly!


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Me too, it is so cool to watch how they wrap.


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Wraping








Eggs falling








Chloe stunned


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

They started wrapping at 12:30 and they are still wrapping. There are more eggs than bubbles in the nest. It is so cute how they work as a team, when they wrap Max will gather the eggs while Chloe slowly wakes up and then she will race to the bottom to gather the eggs he missed and they will spit them into the nest and do it over again.


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Just took her out. Now the fun begins  lol.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Yay exciting! Tell us when they hatch and be careful around the nest some fathers get scared and eat the eggs some dont care if you put your finger in next to them  When are you planning on taking daddy out?


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

I have fry!!!!!!!!! They are teeny tiny, and they are really naughty. Max will pick them up, spit them into the nest and then the fry will fall out of the nest right away. Max will race down and chase them. Picks them up and does it all over again. It is so cute to watch. The fry are alive because they will once in a while race up half way and sink back down. They are so cute. Can't wait until they get bigger. I plan on taking him out when the fry are free swimming.


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Congrats on the fry! Looking forward to lots of pics!  Will be very interesting to see what the fry look like.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh sounds super exciting  I usually wait till most of them when free swimming have escaped his clutches into the plants so when I take him out I dont worry to much about taking a fry with him. And there at my favorite stage where there is a bunch of them and their all super cute and adorable


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

They are super cute and super adorable.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Gah I wish they stayed like that


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

I wish all baby animals stayed small. They are cute.


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

I can only find 4 fry. They are really tiny. My mom can barly see them.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Idk if it's just my computer, but the pictures you posted arent even showing
It just shows what you wrote
No signs of pictures at all?


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

@ Alysalouise Thats wierd. 
Well I can't find any baby's :'(. My female Chloe has on both sides of her huge holes. I am not sure if she will make it to the morning. If she does it would be a amazing. I hope she makes it.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

There is always more fry then you think  and I hope she makes it as well


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

I hope she makes it... 

Also did you have to use something to be able to see the fry? Or were you just able to sit there and see them?


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

I am use to looking for baby guppies so I sat there and stared. 
Chloe past away. . I was treating her with aquarium salt but it was looking bad.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Chloe  Hopefully you get a nice replacement female.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

sorry about loosing Chloe, maybe one of the babies will turn out with similar colors, or personality and you can keep that one to always remember how great chloe was


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

I can't find any babies . I do have another female named Iris that looks a lot like Chloe but is a purplish red color instead of blue.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Animalfreak said:


> I can't find any babies . I do have another female named Iris that looks a lot like Chloe but is a purplish red color instead of blue.


 

Ah  Hopefully they'll show up soon!


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Well no babies. I am going to breed Iris and my male Gabriel. Gab has a huge bubble nest going.


----------

